# Canes



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I seen an old gentleman walk into a Kmart a few years ago,,, He was limping a bit and noticed over my shoulder he was using a cane,,, I did not pay much attention to it and took a few steps and something clicked in my head that something was different about that cane so I stopped and turned around and took another look,,, I had to walk up to him and ask him if he was a woodworker ? He gave me a sly smile and asked , "How ya know, son". that was the coolest cane I have ever seen,,, a cane with the handle of a hand saw,,,, I told myself one day when I get a chance,, I am gonna make me some of those,,,, finally had a chance to wip some up and they turned out great,,, and they are a great router project,,, ya can really knock em out with the use of a pattern and some rough cut blanks,,, ya just use a pattern cutting bit and then a round over bit and then finnish them to your own taste,,, I put the "Real geniune plastic",,, diamonds and Jewels" on mine,,,, (no cuttin corners for my projects,, hahaha ) They simulate the rivets or bolts that hold the blade to the handle on real saws,, and people go nuts over them,,, I luckily do not need one yet myself,, but if I did,,,, I would have to use one of these,, they are soooo much more comfortable to use the a regular cane,,,
I wish I knew who that old guy was so I could thank him for this project,, its a winner and makes a fantastic gift,,, everyone I give one of these to for a gift always come back and want to know if I want to sell some of these because when they use them in public they say they are swamped with questons like where did they buy that and where can they buy one too... so it must be a hit.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Visteonguy said:


> I seen an old gentleman walk into a Kmart a few years ago,,, He was limping a bit and noticed over my shoulder he was using a cane,,, I did not pay much attention to it and took a few steps and something clicked in my head that something was different about that cane so I stopped and turned around and took another look,,, I had to walk up to him and ask him if he was a woodworker ? He gave me a sly smile and asked , "How ya know, son". that was the coolest cane I have ever seen,,, a cane with the handle of a hand saw,,,, I told myself one day when I get a chance,, I am gonna make me some of those,,,, finally had a chance to wip some up and they turned out great,,, and they are a great router project,,, ya can really knock em out with the use of a pattern and some rough cut blanks,,, ya just use a pattern cutting bit and then a round over bit and then finnish them to your own taste,,, I put the "Real geniune plastic",,, diamonds and Jewels" on mine,,,, (no cuttin corners for my projects,, hahaha ) They simulate the rivets or bolts that hold the blade to the handle on real saws,, and people go nuts over them,,, I luckily do not need one yet myself,, but if I did,,,, I would have to use one of these,, they are soooo much more comfortable to use the a regular cane,,,
> I wish I knew who that old guy was so I could thank him for this project,, its a winner and makes a fantastic gift,,, everyone I give one of these to for a gift always come back and want to know if I want to sell some of these because when they use them in public they say they are swamped with questons like where did they buy that and where can they buy one too... so it must be a hit.




WOW Thanks for shaing a wonderful Ideal.

_Looks like I am going to be busy with the Cedar Tables for a while LOL. I just love wood working._


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Sure Randy,,, I'm tellin ya,,, those canes are a cash cow,,,, most popular thing I have made yet,,,, last batch I made, numbered 15. The ones you seen were the first small batch,,,, for gifts,

I gave one to a brother of one of my woodworkin buddys and his orthopedist seen it,,, and now the doctor wants me to make him a bunch of em to sell,,, 

This picture is most of the last batch I made and the one on top is my pattern,,, I just got done with rounding over the edge of them but have not cut them down to final lenght,,, I leave the end long and it makes a handy way to handle them while I am staining and spraying the polyurthane finish on them,, and when I am all done,, then cut off the end and push on a rubber end and of course add the famous trademark diamonds,,,,


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Terry,
What type of wood are you using? That is an incredible idea. Good work. -Derek


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Neat idea....


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, thats pretty cool. I like your idea


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

so far,,, I have used red oak, in that last picture,, you see the red oak that is the red tinted ones on the left, then the one that is the whitest is made out of Elm, ( I would NOT recomend elm,,, did not seem to rout very well at all, I feel lucky to still have all my fingers,, started with 4 blanks and only got one that turned out acceptable ) and the last ones in the picture were made out of Basswood,, they are extreamly light in weight,,, but none of them are very heavy, but you can tell the difference when you pick up one made of basswood. I also used boards that were finnished to 1 inch. So when I used the 1/2" roundover bit on the canes,, the bottom of the shaft ended up at being a 1 inch diameter shaft and it fit the rubber table leg ends perfectly. But I know you can buy them in 7/8"s and maybe 3/4" dia. at places like Lowes and Home Depot. 
Next time I make a batch,, I will through in some hickory and ash and I am now cutting up some cotton wood, popular, and maple, so I will try those woods for routability.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow Visteonguy,

Great job on the canes. Those canes are awesome! Yeah, those are definitely money makers! Keep up the great work!!


----------

